# Dealer Link



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

outbackers.com is gaining a little bit.....

BlueCrick Link


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Smart dealer, even posted their list prices which seemed high but who pays list anyway. Linking to this site can only help sales if they are good dealers


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome to the Outback Owners Club


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The Montana Owners Club website hurts my eyes! Three different colors of blue are used for the background. Outbackers.com by a mile!

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We need to email Keystone and ask to be included on the Outback page, if you go to the Montana page you see a link on the left for the Montana Owners Club.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Which one of us is "we"?

All of us?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

BlueCrick is a great dealer! You would not believe the lengths they go to for customer satisfaction. Excellent company to work with.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Draw it up Brain ALL of us will send it. that will fillup an e mail box


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I submitted a message to the webmaster via their contact page









NEXT !


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

DONE


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Added my two cents!









Reverie


----------



## OK_Outback (Mar 21, 2005)

Can we just contact the dealer and ask them to add the link or does it have to be a website admin? I would like to pester/ask my dealer. They've been great to us.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think I would send it to the web master. In turn, he will probably ask the dealer unless they are one-in-the-same as is the case with my dealer.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Coudn't think of much to say so just added .01 cents.









Mark


----------

